# Medical Insurance in Dubai for over 75



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone could assist me with info I'm looking on with regard to medical insurance. My mum, who's 77, is sponsored on my visa here in Dubai and subsequent to calling around, no medical company seems to offer insurance for over 60's! Unfortunatley the medical insurance that she had in SA does not cover this country.

Does anyone know of a company in or around Dubai that has insurances for over 75's? Any feedback you can give me with regard to this would be great.

Thanks.
Meena.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The only company I have ever heard of providing cover in the UAE for someone of your Mother's age was BUPA and that was as part of a group policy and it was extremely expensive.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

The price of medical insurance will always increase with age so if anyone other than BUPA can offer individual cover the premium is still likely to be fairly high. 

Have you tried Pricefinder at Home? This is a comparison site but might help you find a company who can help you.


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

thats guys! I will try BUPA and the pricefinder at 'Home' and see what they come up with..


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry 291111 - the website is actually called pricefinder dot ae - but when I entered the URL and posted my reply it came up as "home!" 

It is just a comparison site (similar to moneysupermarket or comparethemarket in the UK) but might be a quick way to get an idea of what your options are.


----------

